# Metall Verlauf



## unistar (6. Mai 2003)

Hi 

ich glaube, wenn hier Einige nur das Wort Metall hören könnten Sie abdrehen, aber das ist eine neue  Metall Ära  Im Anhang ist das - was der unistar gerne können möchte ... hoffe das wurde mit Ps erstellt, wenn nicht, würde mich das brennend interessieren welches Programm zum Einsatz gekommen ist.

gruß & thx

unistar


----------



## Precog (6. Mai 2003)

lol?

is das jetzt ernst gemeint?
wenn ja: schnapp dir das verlaufswerkzeug und mach
nen schwarz-weiß-grau verlauf...

salve


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von victork _
> *lol?
> 
> is das jetzt ernst gemeint?
> ...



Ich sags ungern aber salve ist deer falsche kasus!


----------



## Lord Brain (6. Mai 2003)

> Ich sags ungern aber salve ist deer falsche kasus!


Ich sag's nur ungern, aber das ist derb  

Zum Thema:
Mit einem Farbverlauf einen Metalleffekt zu erzielen ist die gängige Methode.
Doch der gezeigte Farbverlauf ist nicht weich...er ist abgestuft.
Um einen Effekt wie im Beispiel zu erreichen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1) 
Man erstellt eine weiße Ebene als "Grundstein"
Als nächstes der Schatten am oberen Ende...dazu gibt es auch wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten...entweder man erstellt in der weißen Ebene einen radialen Farbverlauf von schwarz nach weiß (in den Ebenenoptionen) oder man baut sich eine neue Ebene, die aus einem weichgezeichneten schwarzen kreis besteht und richtet diese so aus, dass es aussieht wie im Beispiel
Die farblichen Abstufungen zum unteren Ende hin könnte man ebenfalls mit einem Farbverlauf darstellen, jedoch müsste hierbei die "Weichheit" des Verlaufs auf 0% gesetzt werden und man müsste den Einzugsbereich der einzelnen Graustufen ziemlich schmal machen damit die Bereiche so klar erkennbar werden wie im Beispiel...

2) 
Man fängt an wie bei 1)....weiße Ebene
hier jedoch den oberen Schatten mit dem weichgezeichneten schwarzen Kreis anlegen und in der weißen Ebene ab der Mitte einen weichen Farbverlauf von weiß  nach schwarz einstellen.
nun kann man für den Verlauf unten noch einen anderen Weg wählen...man erstelle sich hierzu eine neue Ebene und zeichne darauf mit dem Bleistift-Werkzeug verschieden starke Striche in unterschiedlichen Graustufen (siehe Beispiel) auf den weißen Untergrund...für diese "Strichebene" würde ich erstmal "soft light" als Blendingoption wählen und gucken  wie's aussieht, wenn's so nicht klappt könnte man noch mit der Deckkraft der "Strichebene" herumspielen

So...hoffe mal das funktioniert so irgendwie...hab's jetzt nicht ausprobieren können (wollen)


----------



## unistar (7. Mai 2003)

Naja ... ich hab das mal in einem englischen PS Forum gefragt, und die haben das nicht so hinbekommen, wie es im Beispiel aussehen soll. Ich weiss auch nicht - kann mit den beiden Beispielen auch nicht sehr viel anfangen  

gruß

unistar


----------



## goddi (7. Mai 2003)

Entschuldigung wenn ich auf eine andere Seite verlinke, aber das hier ist glaub ich genau das was du suchst:
Klick


----------



## unistar (8. Mai 2003)

Hi Goddi,

sieht ziemlich geil aus, was da vorgestellt wird. Hast du das Tutorial schon selbst durchgearbeitet ??

thx

unistar


----------



## goddi (8. Mai 2003)

Jap, ergebnis kann man z.B. Hier sehen.
mfg


----------

